

Facebook Updates Its Policy Documents Regarding How It Uses And Shares Your Data - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/29/facebooks-new-rules-change-how-it-treats-your-data-and-who-can-access-it

======
dsr12
Link to the official announcement: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
site-governance/1015...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-site-
governance/10153167395945301)

